# New Member! Arlene saying Hi !



## Arlene (May 4, 2009)

Hi 

This is my first forum message! This afternoon I read Heidi's message-her first forum message and I thought time to go for it too! Well done Heidi!
I registered over the weekend and have been waiting for a good moment to to say hi to everyone.Thanks Heidi-you inspired me.I smiled at your reference to Kevin the Teenager.

My daughter is 13 and has type 1 diabetes. Over 3 years of a huge journey-I struggle to think- what do I add next? The good or the not so good! The stress,the lack of being able to speak to other people with diabetes and run things by them.The attempts to keep my 13 year old 'on track' which sound like one big moan to her! Her sisters keeping a check on her too!She knows we all care but I think the diabetes runs us too much and it needs to swing the other way  so we control the diabetes or should I say Sarah steps things up as bit!.
I'm celebrating sending this message-a real step forward.I'm here for help, advice and not to feel so on our own. It's one thing going to the appointments at the hospital but getting a chance to speak to people who are in similar circumstances-that's a lot more real to me.

It's great getting a chance to speak to you all! I've been reading some of the messages and it just sounded like give it a go-Arlene!

Hope this is the first of many messages and I'm just hoping this works!
Thought I would never get this message sent as the whole family is off today and this room is busy!

Arlene


----------



## aymes (May 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome Arlene, glad you joined us. 

There are quite a few parents on here with children of a various ages so I'm sure you'll get a lot out of it. 

Congratulations on the first post and here's to many more!

A


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2009)

Arlene, it's great to 'meet' you  I think you will find that there is no substitute for speaking to people who have dealt with the condition day-in day-out - so welcome and congratulations on your first post!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 4, 2009)

Hi Arlene, and welcome. I can't begin to imagine how hard it is for you, its bad enougth having a teenager, let alone one who has Diabetes. Don't be afraid to shout out, there are no echos here.

Dave


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2009)

hi and welcome x


----------



## tracey w (May 4, 2009)

welcome to our group, there are lots of friendly people here and you will get great advice or just a friendly ear if you want to rant!!


----------



## ceara (May 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome.  These folk are great.  No judgements passed here, just good solid advice and a friendly shoulder etc.

Ceara


----------



## bev (May 4, 2009)

Hi there!

My son was diagnosed 5 months ago age 10 (now 11) - so i have an idea of what your going through! But obviously you have tons of experience that i am sure we could all learn from! I will look forward to your posts - i always ask questions non-stop! WELCOME to a friendly forum! Bev


----------



## Arlene (May 4, 2009)

*Arlene-trying to send a reply*

Hi 

Gave up from earlier on-not sure about how to reply and who is getting them.
eg Hit-post reply and thought is that going to Ceara?. Several people just made my day by replying and I need to 'experiment' on the messages to understand it all. Thanks for the very kind messages.I got lost on quick reply and post reply as to who gets it? Knew I wouldn't give up on it all-so here I am again.Tried to send another couple of people a message to say thanks -did them but it said not registered and I lost my attempts.Happy Monday and going to make sure I know how to do the messages properly. At least I got my first post on!!!!
Thanks 
Arlene


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Arlene  welcome


----------



## carolyn (May 4, 2009)

Hi Arlene. Welcome to this very friendly site. Just hit the post reply box and go for it, your message will come up under the last post.
________
Flying Star Ii


----------



## Cat (May 4, 2009)

Hello everyone......My first post too Arlene.....My 11 yr old son was diagnosed 6 weeks ago, so its great to find forums such as this. I`m sure i`ll have lots of questions at some point in the near future but just trying to digest all the info i`ve recieved so far, bit overwhelming at first !!!!    x
Cat


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2009)

hi cat and welcome , yeah theres a few parents on here who are very freindly always willing to help/adivse x


----------



## mikep1979 (May 4, 2009)

hi arlene. welcome to the forums


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

Hello Arlene and Cat

And welcome in so many ways! Arlene, I've also waved at you on the parent thread -- well done for coming here; I'm sure you will find it supportive. And goodness knows we need it.

Cat: my heart goes out to you. My son was diagnosed last November at 12, now 13 yrs old. There is so much to learn -- never ending -- so many questions, and in so many ways it's tough. But I am completely dependent on touching base here. The range of views and experience is priceless.

All best.


----------



## sasha1 (May 5, 2009)

Hi Arlene,
Thank you very much for the reply you sent yesterday, if its any consulation, Im struggling getting to grips with modern technology too, as kevin the teenager says.. 'Are you thick or what'. I just say thanks for your understanding too son.
 I understand what you mean regarding the stress, and not having anyone to talk to, who actually lives with diabetes every day etc. I am just glad that I finally plucked up the nerve to join. Because I've come to realise we are not alone, there are others out there.
 Can I also say thank you to everyone else who replied to my first post, and hopefully technology willing I be able to speak to you all at some point.
 All the best
 Heidi and 'Kevin the teenager'


----------



## Arlene (May 5, 2009)

*Hi Cat-A Huge Welcome to you*

Hi Cat,

To think that you only had your son diagnosed 6 weeks ago and you have already made it here. Totally brilliant of you Cat.So well done-this message has a hug attached especially for you. Hang on in there-I remember it was my boss at work who broke the news to me that my daughter had diabetes-and I was so ignorant of what that was going to involve.All I knew was that her Dad had taken her to the doctor and then it was quickly off to the hospital-confusion over the news getting to me and now I know a lot more!
I am truly wishing you a good first year dealing with Diabetes and please if you can pass on my very best wishes to your son.

Yes I have lots to say! I'd have the first year back in terms of holding the routine of the 5 a day injections.The school had an assistant who was glued to Sarah at lunchtimes-at the time I didn't quite appreciate the total brilliance of that one-I mean I got on famously with the assistant and did appreciate her wonderful help. However, the transition to secondary school-then it proved a lot harder-my daughter had a lot more freedom shall we say-and no assistant glued to her!.
My daughter was diagnosed mid way through Primary 6 (age 10) and is now in Second year(age 13) at Secondary School.

I'd do absolutely anything to help you in any way like the other people here who are all so welcoming.It has done me the power of good to read messages from other people.I only touch on my story because I just want you to know my best wishes are flying your way and keep going -you are doing famously being here! Wish you could see my smile!!!!!!!!!

Arlene x


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2009)

Hi Arlene, 

Welcome!

Tom H


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2009)

Cat said:


> Hello everyone......My first post too Arlene.....My 11 yr old son was diagnosed 6 weeks ago, so its great to find forums such as this. I`m sure i`ll have lots of questions at some point in the near future but just trying to digest all the info i`ve recieved so far, bit overwhelming at first !!!!    x
> Cat



Hi Cat, welcome! There is a lot to learn, but I think you will find the people here very supportive and knowledgable!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

Cat said:


> Hello everyone......My first post too Arlene.....My 11 yr old son was diagnosed 6 weeks ago, so its great to find forums such as this. I`m sure i`ll have lots of questions at some point in the near future but just trying to digest all the info i`ve recieved so far, bit overwhelming at first !!!!    x
> Cat



hello and welcome cat  i have been type 1 for over 9 years and there are also some folks on here who have gad it far longer than me!!!!! everyone on here is very very helpful so if you do have any questions at all do just ask and im sure someone on here will have an answer for you 

mike


----------



## carolyn (May 6, 2009)

Hi Cat and welcome. Don't be shy in asking any questions I am sure you will get lots of support. keep smiling.
________
Lovely Wendie


----------



## Cat (May 7, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for the lovely warm welcomes !

Arlene, thanks for the hugs and best wishes and i certainly will keep checking back in here....

thanks again
Cat   xx


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 8, 2009)

hi and welcome  lovely to hear from you


----------

